# started feeding tilapia



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

i have started feeding pygos and rhoms tilapia and they seem to love it specially the big rhom he was a bit fussy but he ate all of it, i was wondering while washing it seemed the fish was a bit greasy or oily hope it doesnt mess up the water .
shabbir


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Tilapia oily?

No, the meat of this Cichlid should not be oily at all. Are you sure the meat was pure and fresh?

Harry


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

Piranha Tank said:


> i have started feeding pygos and rhoms tilapia and they seem to love it specially the big rhom he was a bit fussy but he ate all of it, i was wondering while washing it seemed the fish was a bit greasy or oily hope it doesnt mess up the water .
> shabbir


talipia is not an oily fish at all..i cook at a 3 1/2 star resturant and we like to use fresh talipia because it isnt fish, flavor wise, and it isnt oily. only tilapia that isnt fresh will sucrete oils...make sure you buy fresh...you can freeze it for up to a month if well sealed. for defrosting use cold water only!

my rbps love talipia!

hope this helps


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine are not eating as of late.. i guess its time for me to stop feedings fior two days.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> Tilapia oily?
> 
> No, the meat of this Cichlid should not be oily at all. Are you sure the meat was pure and fresh?
> 
> Harry


harry
while washing with warm water since it was in deepfreezer i felt like it was oily maybe i washed with very warm water , whats the best way to feed them . thanks


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Piranha Tank said:


> Tilapia oily?
> 
> No, the meat of this Cichlid should not be oily at all. Are you sure the meat was pure and fresh?
> 
> Harry


harry
while washing with warm water since it was in deepfreezer i felt like it was oily maybe i washed with very warm water , whats the best way to feed them . thanks








[/quote]

It is usually best to defrost using cold water.

You should also just let it ist in a bowl of cold water and not be running it under the faucet.

Make sure you try to get it as close to the temp of the tank as possible as well.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Tilapia oily?
> 
> No, the meat of this Cichlid should not be oily at all. Are you sure the meat was pure and fresh?
> 
> Harry


harry
while washing with warm water since it was in deepfreezer i felt like it was oily maybe i washed with very warm water , whats the best way to feed them . thanks








[/quote]

It is usually best to defrost using cold water.

You should also just let it ist in a bowl of cold water and not be running it under the faucet.

Make sure you try to get it as close to the temp of the tank as possible as well.
[/quote]
thanks for yr prompt reply 
shabbir


----------

